

Stanford Engineers Find Secret to Steady Drone Cameras in Swan Necks - jcr
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2015/august/birds-head-suspension-082815.html

======
zobzu
Clickbait

Current gimbals are silky smooth and dont require 200 suspended motors

~~~
justincormack
Its not clickbait. It looks like interesting research on swans, but
applicability to drones seems to be "flapping drones" that are hardly common;
drones are generally quite smooth.

------
rebootthesystem
Nothing new.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steadicam](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steadicam)

Of course, now they'll file for a patent and old technology will become gated.

